# Anyone ride near Tipp City Ohio (North of Dayton)



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello, Looking for a person/group to go trail riding with.. Let me know if you are close to me! I have 36 acres that backs against the river and bike paths.. tons of places but also am willing to travel!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm in New Lebanon OH. About ten minutes west of Dayton. If you ever want to ride send me an e-mail to [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok great! Working on getting a trailer now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Me too. Hopefully I will have one mid March next year. So I can do some trail riding next summer. I only got to go once this summer and it was a pay place. The guy across the street has 45 acres of field he just plowed. I've been wanting to ask him if I can ride the perimeter but haven't had the guts yet.


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Just got a trailer this week! Cant wait to start going places!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats : )


----------



## OnAWhimFarm (Sep 6, 2010)

I live in Northwest Ohio, by Toledo. I travel to ride and camp with my horse as much as I can. If you ever come up this way let me know and I would love to meet up with you. Do you have any good horse camping places near you? I'm always looking for new place to camp!


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I wish! I'm too far


----------

